# ARGC or The Lister



## MaxMolly (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

Could anyone give me feedback on their experience of ICSI at ARGC or The Lister?

We've had 2 cycles of ICSI at The Lister. The first resulted in a BFN and we were thrilled to get a BFP from the 2nd cycle but then sadly I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks.

We're about to start our 3rd cycle and we've made an appointment at the ARGC as we're considering moving. We have unexplained infertility so we're wondering whether the the ARGC may run more invesitgations. The Lister seem happy to go straight into another cycle with no further investigations. This could be our last attempt as I am now 41 so we're desperate to choose the best possible clinic. My experience at The Lister has been good so far so it's a bit of a dilema.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

I think this hospital has a higher success rate:
http://www.crgh.co.uk/whyus.php


----------



## Lemonie (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi MaxMolly
After my current ivf cycle, I will be considering ARGC.  The initial cycle is likely to be more expensive than the average cost but that is because they do a whole series of tests.  I’ve been told that they also monitor you every other day and will alter your dosage depending on how well your ovaries respond.  The reason I’m choosing ARGC is I feel that something different needs to be done.  I’m sure someone wise said that insanity is repeatedly doing the same experiment and expecting a different result!
The only consolation I have is that I will opt for Short protocol so there will be fewer drugs to pay for ;-)
I also go to a Zita West acupuncturist weekly who has been so very supportive especially when going through the crazy 2ww and apparently that also increases our chances, although I can’t comment on that!
Let us know what you decide and why as I’ve not even looked at The Lister.
Good luck
XX


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I found this article to be very useful, especially the graph about success in older women.

http://understandinguncertainty.org/node/565


----------

